# [SOLVED] Word 2007 page numbering problem



## icp (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm using Window Vista Home and Word 2007.

i'm working in a document that is 74 pages long, I inserted page numbers for my document, all the page numbers appeared but 2 pages had no page numbering moreover they weren't printed!

any help pls?

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Word 2007 page numbering problem*

It sounds like there is a section break that has some formatting errors.

Turn on the hidden characters (backwards P in paragraph formatting on the Home ribbon) and check the page and page number formatting. The only reason I can think of for pages in the middle of a document not to print is they are formatted to a paper source that's not available or requires user intervention (like manual feed).

"Help > Page breaks and section breaks > Change the layout or formatting in one section of your document" has some explanations.


----------



## icp (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Word 2007 page numbering problem*

thanks lot

i mean the page is printed but the page number is not printed and not appear in print preview.

any help pls?


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Word 2007 page numbering problem*

Are your page numbers in the footers? If so, is there a section break?

Either way, check the formatting of your page number and make sure the color isn't set to white.

Highlight between arrows -> White just doesn't show up. <-


----------



## icp (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Word 2007 page numbering problem*

yes my pages numbers are in the footer.
and i set the document to have no page number in the first page.

oh i understand ! 

i found that I have 3 section so there is 2 pages taht don't have page number, because i set the document to have no page number in the first page.

but How can I remove the sections?
are they inserted automatically?

thanks alot


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Word 2007 page numbering problem*

You can highlight and delete section breaks when you are in draft mode (the backward "P" symbol).

You might need to reformat some of your document after you remove the section breaks.

Section breaks are inserted by several different page formatting commands. If you change the number of columns, section breaks will be added at the beginning and end of the change.

You can get more information in Word Help, use "section break" as the search term.


----------



## icp (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Word 2007 page numbering problem*

I solve it!

I have different page orientation :
portrait then landscape then portrait SO I had 3 sections.

*the page numbering was set to have no page number in the first page, so the numbering starts from number 2 in the second page.*(this is what I want for the first section)

SO, section 2 & 3 automatically take the settings of section 1.

- in the first page of landscape section there is NO page number BECAUSE of *
- in the first page of the second portrait section there is NO page number BECAUSE of *

TO display these missing numbers:
go to the page that has the missing numbering(the first page in section 2&3):
insert -footer - Edit footer - in the Header&Footer Tools- in Design tab - uncheck Different First Page.


----------

